# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  phần mềm nào phục hồi file .ipa đã bị xóa ????

## hoang_kisirong

tình hình là ai đó xóa mất các ứng dụng định dạng file là (".ipa" nó là ứng dụng cho iphone) hơn 8gb trên máy tính của mình, mình đã thử mấy phần mềm phục hồi lại mà ko thành công.
anh em nào biết phần mềm nào có thể phục hồi file .ipa thì chia sẻ mình cái.
thak nhiều chứ ngồi kiếm lại nhiêu đó ứng dụng thì chua quá.
thak anh em trước.

----------


## songdonggun

ko ai giúp mình đc sao ? .....................................

----------


## zomplus

dùng cái này thử xem có được không.



> http://www.mediafire.com/?lcn85t6q1os9ws0

----------

